# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Trueque Arroz variedad Moro

## willypasco

Buenos días, estoy intercambiando 250 kg de arroz de la variedad Moro producidos de manera orgánica , más no esta certificada, ya que solo producimos para nuestro propio consumo. Aceptamos de preferencia no perecibles.Temas similares: Vendo mango kent en Ancash -santa- Moro Artículo: INIA presenta nueva variedad de arroz Santa Clara en Amazonas Artículo: Lanzarán nueva variedad de arroz que se cosecha en cuatro meses Artículo: Realizan lanzamiento de nueva variedad de arroz Alto Mayo Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana

----------

